
Amazon Plans Free Streaming Media Service - pandemicsyn
http://online.wsj.com/news/article_email/SB10001424052702304688104579465690663213198-lMyQjAxMTA0MDIwNzEyNDcyWj
======
erickhill
It would be beyond priceless if they named it Qwikster.

